# What's the vibe in WhiteRock, BC?



## Canuckabroad (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi there!! I am a Canuck currently living abroad. When I come 'home' this time I would like to go back to B.C, where I lived when I was in my teens. I am dreaming about places next to water, especially places on the water for those who love watersports and kite surfing. What I'd love to know is what the vibe is in White Rock for young couples. 

Is it upbeat or more retirement?
Is it considered to be a safe city?
What are the job opportunities like?
Is it considered an 'affordable' place to live or are the prices similar to living in Vancouver?

Whatever you have to offer is appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) I'd say that it's a mix of both... if you go inland a bit, the seniors tend to live closer to Semiahmoo Shopping Centre, but the closer to the waterfront you get, the younger the crowd tends to be (families etc).

2) Safe is a relative descriptor. Yes, it's safe as compared to other parts of Surrey (I'm thinking Guilford, Whalley/Central City (i.e. what was formerly Surrey Place Mall/King George SkyTrain). Crime does happen, but you'd be stupid to think that it's non existent.

3) What sort of work are you looking for? Don't know what the job opportunities are like, as I've been out of Canada >3 years so I can't speak to the current work situation (when I did live in the Metro Vancouver area, I worked for a hospital), but I can tell you that It's easy enough to commute from White Rock, even on the bus... it's not like it's a million miles from anywhere (like Tsawassen/Ladner/South Delta... ie. out by the Tsawassen Ferry terminal/Point Roberts area).

4) Do you have CAD $ 1,000,000 or more (more is better) or can you qualify for a mortgage for that amount? That's how much any decent place to live in White Rock will cost you to buy.... have a look at the current housing prices for everything for sale near the beach - the area from the Pier and the big "white" rock on the beach adjacent to the pier out to Highway 99.

Even if you moved over to North Delta (think Alex Fraser Bridge/#10 Highway area), you're going to need a minimum of CAD $500,000.00 - $750,000.00 for a 40+ year old house.


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

*White Rock*

While I agree with WCCG that White Rock is a mix, I think it favors the retired. If you have a walkabout during off times (Wednesday morning in January for example) it looks pretty grey. When I've stopped off for coffee or lunch.....it still looks pretty grey.

There are a lot of apartment style condos back from the water. I honestly can't say anything about the demographics of who owns them.

One thing to consider is property taxes. White Rock bases the property tax on the assessed value of the property. They reassess yearly. The current rate is 5.4% if I remember correctly (may be wrong). 

Any waterfront property will NOT cost you a million dollars. Oceanside by the tracks runs between two and a half to three million per lot. Most likely the house will be a tear down. I am told that many people that inherited the family house are going broke trying to keep it and can't afford proper maintenance.

Anyway you can do the math.

Look at South Surrey. They are still building condo's in the 260 to 400 range. May not be much in the appreciation of value for a bunch of years tho .


----------



## Canuckabroad (Oct 28, 2015)

*What's the White Rock Vibe?*

WestCoastCanadianGirl - Thanks for your imput! I really appreciate it. I really just wanted to put feelers out there about White Rock since I have never been.

We will be renters so I am not worried about housing prices, more thinking about the day to day costs and an idea of the atmosphere of the city--friendly, safe, beautiful, things to do, especially for young couples.

Can you tell me, does White Rock get a lot of rain compared to other parts of B.C?

Thanks!


----------

